# Boot manager and D2G



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a boot manager and a problem appear. Every time i load a rom it puts me in to clockwork recovery. I tried a few different roms - same thing. Made sure to wipe all.
In recovery if I press reboot it goes strait to my permanent rom so can anyone help me out plz.
SD card have free 14gB.


----------

